# Diary of Storm's pregnancy



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm is on day 49 of her pregnancy and she is doing soo well.

She is really big at the moment

We have now started feeding Storm more food and splitting it into 3 meals.
Storm has been loosing some clear discharge for a couple of days now and has started grooming herself more although she is finding it very hard to clean down below.
She is also struggling to sit down as her boobies are soo big they get in the way. She is very very clingy and likes us to sit with her and rub her belly

I brought a stephoscope and im pretty sure i could hear some heartbeats today x

I will keep this page updated daily in how Storm is doing

Here is a pic taken today


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh bless her i'll be looking out for this thread


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Shes so big, good luck with it all


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

She does look really big so it will be interesting to see how many pups she has x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

i say 5 what do you think


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

wow, she does look big, looking forward to following this thread,


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> i say 5 what do you think


I have no idea

Sometimes she looks huge and Mum said about 8 and others she looks quite small so no idea lol


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

I would guess at 7 or 8  she looks pretty full.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

As long as all are healthy and mum, i cant wait for Lyla to the a big tummy to


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I said she can have 1 puppy and that would be fine with me

The most important thing is firstly that Storm is OK and then her puppies are healthy 

My sister said 6 or maybe 10 lol

Mum said 8

7 is my lucky number so i say 7


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

She is huge, good luck with the rest of her pregnancy and I hope all pups ae happy and healthy, I think 6 pups is a nice round number.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been trying to get a pic of storms bump without her boobies getting in the way lol

I hope this is ok


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I think she'll have 8. She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah bless her she looks big!
I think 9 puppies in there she looks big enough!
I hope all goes well for storm and all goes well for you as well!
She is a beautiful and a credit to you! I think the pup's will be beautiful if they look like their mum!
Sandy


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanx guys

Storm is doing really well today

She doesnt want to eat her lunch today but i think that has something to do with the fact that she ate her rawhide aswell as one of the puppies lol

We can feel the puppies moving and its lovely.

Storm is finding it hard to get up the stairs now, was a real struggle


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

She is big..But our Diva was bigger and she is a smaller breed than storm hehe..
I couldnt guess how many there is..all that matters is that mum and pups are all healthy and happy and that the welp goes to plan..


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

bloody hell !!!  She's gone huuuuuge !! lol I reckon about 8-9 puppies cos thats one hell of a big belly and boobies for 7 weeks


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> She is big..But our Diva was bigger and she is a smaller breed than storm hehe..
> I couldnt guess how many there is..all that matters is that mum and pups are all healthy and happy and that the welp goes to plan..


Its hard to get a good pic to show you how big storm is and i think they have dropped now aswell which i assume is normal??

No amount of book reading compared to speaking to people who have been through it

And i have always said that its most important that storm is ok and then that her pups are healthy xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes they do drop


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Yes they do drop


Good thanx

I can feel the shape of puppies and you can see them sticking out, its quite magical.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm is doing very well today. she is a little less active and did not want to go for her walk. 

she has also not wanted to eat her dinner but was happy with some chicken instead.

her babies are very active and its wonderful to feel and see them moving.

12 days and counting x


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm is doing very well today. she is a little less active and did not want to go for her walk.
> 
> she has also not wanted to eat her dinner but was happy with some chicken instead.
> 
> ...


Hi Spaniel Mad,
thanks for the update.
Not long to go,no wonder she's happy to stay at home and not go for a walk if she getting chicken for dinner!!

She must have a few in there if you can see them moving already.I never see any movement til the last week.
I guess 8


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Hi Spaniel Mad,
> thanks for the update.
> Not long to go,no wonder she's happy to stay at home and not go for a walk if she getting chicken for dinner!!
> 
> ...


i think it was more the fact she knew that i was going to lay in the garden with her and rub her belly as she is really loving that at the moment

yeah they are quite active, I love feeling them move xx


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> i think it was more the fact she knew that i was going to lay in the garden with her and rub her belly as she is really loving that at the moment
> 
> yeah they are quite active, I love feeling them move xx


Chicken for dinner and a belly rub??!! She's one spoilt pooch


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Chicken for dinner and a belly rub??!! She's one spoilt pooch


I like to think so lol

Thank you x


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Hope all goes well, sounds like Storm is happy and relaxed.

take care
Sarah


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storms meals have been split into 4 now and she seems loads happier with it this way so im also happier as she is eating

her babies are really active today x


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Ah,bless her. 11 days and counting....i'm really looking forward to it.You must feel so excited 
Is Storm still having the chicken or has she progressed to the rump steak!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Ah,bless her. 11 days and counting....i'm really looking forward to it.You must feel so excited
> Is Storm still having the chicken or has she progressed to the rump steak!!!!


Yep 11 days. we are all really excited and have everything ready lol

She is still having chicken although she did have some lamb today aswell lol


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aw bless, i am coming to yours for something to eat, your dogs are better fed then me. LOL


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Aw bless,she deserves to be spoilt 
Hope you get chance to keep us posted during the whelping,i probably won't be having another litter for a couple of years and i miss it.It's such a magical(but nervewracking) experience.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Aw bless,she deserves to be spoilt
> Hope you get chance to keep us posted during the whelping,i probably won't be having another litter for a couple of years and i miss it.It's such a magical(but nervewracking) experience.


All credit goes to my Mum and sister during the welping as they will be helping Storm. My job is to make the tea and coffee and keep an eye on the other doggies so i will try my hardest to keep you updated but going from experience im sure Storm will have her pups in the middle of the night lol


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> All credit goes to my Mum and sister during the welping as they will be helping Storm. My job is to make the tea and coffee and keep an eye on the other doggies so i will try my hardest to keep you updated but going from experience im sure Storm will have her pups in the middle of the night lol


That's ok,we can do nighttime Storms lucky to have such a team of midwives,my poor bitches only have me as my husband is a typical man and wants to come in when it's all over


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Have you sold the pup's already or do wait till after


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Have you sold the pup's already or do wait till after


No we wait til they have arrived and they are all growing but i do have 6 friends that want a pup so im confident they are all going to excellent homes and i also want to keep a pup for myself


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> That's ok,we can do nighttime Storms lucky to have such a team of midwives,my poor bitches only have me as my husband is a typical man and wants to come in when it's all over


My brother is the same, We have to tell him when its over as he wont leave his room until they have finished lol


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> My brother is the same, We have to tell him when its over as he wont leave his room until they have finished lol


Men 
Are you keeping a dog or bitch or will you wait and decide when they are older?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Men
> Are you keeping a dog or bitch or will you wait and decide when they are older?


With 6 females already it will be easier to keep a bitch but i like to think that the puppy chooses you and not you choosing the puppy.

I know i will fall in love with them all x


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> With 6 females already it will be easier to keep a bitch but i like to think that the puppy chooses you and not you choosing the puppy.
> 
> I know i will fall in love with them all x


I'm sure you will,i must admit i always get a soft spot for the dog pups.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> I'm sure you will,i must admit i always get a soft spot for the dog pups.


Its hard not to get attached when you see them come into the world and then thrive into gorgeous puppies. Its always hard when they leave for their new homes but we are in touch with every single one of our puppies new owners and we have seen them all several times aswell x


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Its hard not to get attached when you see them come into the world and then thrive into gorgeous puppies. Its always hard when they leave for their new homes but we are in touch with every single one of our puppies new owners and we have seen them all several times aswell x


Ah that's great.Ive stayed in touch with most over the years but have to admit i've lost touch with a few.Still think about them though.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Ah that's great.Ive stayed in touch with most over the years but have to admit i've lost touch with a few.Still think about them though.


Once a year we all meet up in a nice place called Dinton Pastures and just let the dogs all run around together. Its beautiful to see them all together


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm has just 10 days until her pups are due. She has been a little quieter then normal and is constantly following me around.

She has times when she doesnt want to eat her food so we just offer it to her every now and then after that.

Her babies are still moving round loads. She is still loosing clear discharge and i have noticed going to the toilet more often.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm has just 10 days until her pups are due. She has been a little quieter then normal and is constantly following me around.
> 
> She has times when she doesnt want to eat her food so we just offer it to her every now and then after that.
> 
> Her babies are still moving round loads. She is still loosing clear discharge and i have noticed going to the toilet more often.


Hi,getting close now  not surprised she's following you about when you think what she is getting for dinner!!
It's lovely to feel them moving,i'm still guessing eight


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Hi,getting close now  not surprised she's following you about when you think what she is getting for dinner!!
> It's lovely to feel them moving,i'm still guessing eight


She is deffo one spoilt pooch lol

It is really magical feeling them moving. Stream was resting on Storm in the night. All of a sudden Stream jumped up and just stared at Storms belly so i think she might have been kicked in the face lol

I say 7 lol


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Its hard not to get attached when you see them come into the world and then thrive into gorgeous puppies. Its always hard when they leave for their new homes but we are in touch with every single one of our puppies new owners and we have seen them all several times aswell x


I hope that new owners will keep in touch, I'd be worried sick if I didn't hear from them


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> She is deffo one spoilt pooch lol
> 
> It is really magical feeling them moving. Stream was resting on Storm in the night. All of a sudden Stream jumped up and just stared at Storms belly so i think she might have been kicked in the face lol
> 
> I say 7 lol


lol so funny 

I've been counting the places that I'm seeing and feeling the kicks and have been trying to work out the numbers based on that, I'm starting to think that when the vet said 'expect a few' that she meant a big few maybe 6 or 7 hmy:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> lol so funny
> 
> I've been counting the places that I'm seeing and feeling the kicks and have been trying to work out the numbers based on that, I'm starting to think that when the vet said 'expect a few' that she meant a big few maybe 6 or 7 hmy:


LOL

Storms are all over the place its soo hard to tell how many she has.

She has dropped more now and she has like a huge lump on ither side and its there you can feel the shape of the puppies

So its gonna be a nice surprise to see how many she has


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Have you chosen a name for the pup you are keeping yet?
I love the name Storm,that's what i want to call my next lab pup and i also love the names brook and stream. 
I might have to pinch some of your names next time :wink5:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Have you chosen a name for the pup you are keeping yet?
> I love the name Storm,that's what i want to call my next lab pup and i also love the names brook and stream.
> I might have to pinch some of your names next time :wink5:


I really like the name lake and it goes with brooke and stream. You can steal which ever you like. We have -

Cassie
Kaydee
Jet
Lilo
Storm
Star
Nala
Bird
Diezel
Miley
Brooke
Stream


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I really like the name lake and it goes with brooke and stream. You can steal which ever you like. We have -
> 
> Cassie
> Kaydee
> ...


Oh my god,why have i never thought of Lake before either,love that name.

Another one for my list,lol,i like Jet and cassie as well.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Oh my god,why have i never thought of Lake before either,love that name.
> 
> Another one for my list,lol,i like Jet and cassie as well.


Your gonna have to tell me what yours are called now lol


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Your gonna have to tell me what yours are called now lol


Well we've got a 
woody
Gem
Dusk
Breeze
Fen
Willow
Holly
Murphy
Wilf 
Buck


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Well we've got a
> woody
> Gem
> Dusk
> ...


I love Willow and Breeze

My nans labby is called Buck and 1 of lilos pups is called Murphy. Kaydees girl pup is called Holly lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

For Badgers mum lol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

We called Badger Breeze although i still love the name it didn't suit her.Oh well mean's i need another one to grow into the name


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> We called Badger Breeze although i still love the name it didn't suit her.Oh well mean's i need another one to grow into the name


The more the merrier i say lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm had a very unsettled night.

her pups have dropped now and she is finding it hard to get comfortable. She can no longer sit properly as they are so low and her boobies are getting in the way.
Her belly is so hard aswell


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh bless her do you take time off work to be with her when she has the pup's?.Or before they're born


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh bless her do you take time off work to be with her when she has the pup's?.Or before they're born


As soon as she is showing signs of being in labour i will be home with her and will be home until the puppies leave for their new homes


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> As soon as she is showing signs of being in labour i will be home with her and will be home until the puppies leave for their new homes


That's good then, What age do you let them go?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> That's good then, What age do you let them go?


usually about 8 and a half weeks but not before as i like to flea them with spot on and give them a milbemax wormer and vets advise not to do that before they are 8 weeks


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hiya,
sorry to hear Storm had an uncomfortable night,not long to go now.

Just seen that you milbemax pups,can you tell me if you can use that as wormer when pups are first wormed as i'm a bit 'old school' and have only ever used drontal or panacur on my litters and i'm looking into switching to milbemax.
Thanks hun


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Hiya,
> sorry to hear Storm had an uncomfortable night,not long to go now.
> 
> Just seen that you milbemax pups,can you tell me if you can use that as wormer when pups are first wormed as i'm a bit 'old school' and have only ever used drontal or panacur on my litters and i'm looking into switching to milbemax.
> Thanks hun


No we use panacur paste when they are first wormed and then every 2 weeks after and we use Milbemax tablet when they are 8 weeks old which you can only get from the vet


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> No we use panacur paste when they are first wormed and then every 2 weeks after and we use Milbemax tablet when they are 8 weeks old which you can only get from the vet


Thanks for that  i didn't know if you could use milbemax on a young litter or not, so guess i'll have to stick to panacur or drontal.

It was just that i recently wormed a 12 week old pup with a milbemax tablet,god,so much easier than the paste!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Thanks for that  i didn't know if you could use milbemax on a young litter or not, so guess i'll have to stick to panacur or drontal.
> 
> It was just that i recently wormed a 12 week old pup with a milbemax tablet,god,so much easier than the paste!!


The tablet is easier which is why we worm the pups with that at 8 weeks. All of mine are on milbemax wormer and i wouldnt use anything else


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

We have just been cutting the hairs around storm's bits and my sister noticed that storm is loosing milk x


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

How is Storm?Hope she had a more comfortable night.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storms babies are due in just 7 days. She is coping really well. She is not eating all her meals but is happy to have extras like chicken and beef.

She has slowed down even more now. Im sure she is getting bigger everyday. Her belly is hard and tight.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> No we use panacur paste when they are first wormed and then every 2 weeks after and we use Milbemax tablet when they are 8 weeks old which you can only get from the vet


Same here


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

WOW she is big


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> WOW she is big


LOL and getting bigger


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Gosh!!! I said 8,is it too late to change my mind 
No,i'll stick at 8,she is massive though,you sure it's not all that chicken and beef!!!!!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Not so long left now, 1 week yes?
I hope you have everything ready, and I say she'll have 6!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Gosh!!! I said 8,is it too late to change my mind
> No,i'll stick at 8,she is massive though,you sure it's not all that chicken and beef!!!!!


Deffo not the food as we are making sure she doesnt get too much.



JessKeating said:


> Not so long left now, 1 week yes?
> I hope you have everything ready, and I say she'll have 6!


Yep 1 week today Jess. We are all ready and waiting but can wait lol


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Deffo not the food as we are making sure she doesnt get too much.
> 
> Yep 1 week today Jess. We are all ready and waiting but can wait lol


Yeah,i know hun,was only joking 

I just know how well fed your dogs are !!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Yeah,i know hun,was only joking
> 
> I just know how well fed your dogs are !!


Its hard not to over feed, she is constantly wanting more lol


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Storm's looking good....and big! Can't wait to see how many she has


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

i going to say 10 and will be here thursday cant see her lasting till sat


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Storm's looking good....and big! Can't wait to see how many she has


Go on,have a guess  i still guess eight


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I still say 7, although she is huge today and looks like she has doubled in size over night


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

i guess 8 tooo, cant believe less than week to go, soo exciting


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I still say 7, although she is huge today and looks like she has doubled in size over night


You must be getting so excited(and a little nervous?!)

I'm excited already and she's not even my dog, lol .

Was the sire liver and white or black and white?

Just wondering what colour they will be


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> You must be getting so excited(and a little nervous?!)
> 
> I'm excited already and she's not even my dog, lol .
> 
> ...


Excited yes and very nervous. storm just keeps getting bigger and bigger

The sire is liver and white so all liver and white pups expected

Aww you can be the excited aunt lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm keeps trying to get up on the sofa but slips because she is so heavy she cant make it.

Could this harm her babies??

I have tried to stop her but she is stubborn


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep..you never know how there going to land ect..keeping a bitch carm and settled through out a pregnancy and leading up to welp is a must.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Yep..you never know how there going to land ect..keeping a bitch carm and settled through out a pregnancy and leading up to welp is a must.


She is fine in all other ways but she is adamant and keeps trying to get on the sofa. I dont think she realizes how heavy she is now.

Thanx i will keep trying to stop her getting on the sofa.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Excited yes and very nervous. storm just keeps getting bigger and bigger
> 
> The sire is liver and white so all liver and white pups expected
> 
> Aww you can be the excited aunt lol


Auntie Bucksmum i'm honoured :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Auntie Bucksmum i'm honoured :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm is very quiet tonight. She looks scared in her face aswell.

Her babies are realy active and it looks like they are having a good game of football in there.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm is very quiet tonight. She looks scared in her face aswell.
> 
> Her babies are realy active and it looks like they are having a good game of football in there.


Aaawww bless her,probably feels a bit weird to her.
Is this her first litter?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

hope storm can get comfy and settled for the night......xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Aaawww bless her,probably feels a bit weird to her.
> Is this her first litter?


Yeah this is her first litter



animallover111 said:


> hope storm can get comfy and settled for the night......xxxx


Storm couldnt settle

I ended up sleeping on the sofa and let her have the blow up bed to herself as she was moving around all night.
But she ate herbreakfast this morning, went a loo then came straight in and laid down again. She wasnt even bothered by the dogs barking out the back


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah this is her first litter
> 
> Storm couldnt settle
> 
> ...


Bless her not long to go now


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Bless her not long to go now


In a way i hope she has them sooner but i know the longer they are in there the better.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww bless her. I suppose it must be a bit like us with our first child - going into unknown territory!

Good luck to her - not long now


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah this is her first litter
> 
> Storm couldnt settle
> 
> ...


aww bless her, you must be shattered also, with keeping an eye on storm and Kaydee too and the pups,


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like I wasn't the only one having a night on the settee 
Coco was all restless and wouldn't leave me alone so I set up my bed on settee and pulled her box close to me so I could keep an eye on her and what did she do... crept out of it and went to sleep by the kitchen door so she could see her boys through the baby gate 

She's back running around again today now.
Looks like we got a fun filled few days ahead of us hey :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Looks like I wasn't the only one having a night on the settee
> Coco was all restless and wouldn't leave me alone so I set up my bed on settee and pulled her box close to me so I could keep an eye on her and what did she do... crept out of it and went to sleep by the kitchen door so she could see her boys through the baby gate
> 
> She's back running around again today now.
> Looks like we got a fun filled few days ahead of us hey :blushing:


My sister was convinced Storm was in labour earlier. She was on the floor and got up and left some discharge and my sister was flapping lol

Storm has been really quiet today. Very very clingy aswell and not wanting me to leave her side.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

A couple of recent pics of Storm


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh heck  i might have to up my number


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Oh heck  i might have to up my number


was chatting to Mum about Strom earlier and our old springer Whisper had a litter of puppies when she was 2. She was big but Mum said Storm is bigger and whisper had 12 puppies.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> was chatting to Mum about Strom earlier and our old springer Whisper had a litter of puppies when she was 2. She was big but Mum said Storm is bigger and whisper had 12 puppies.


Oooohhhhh,you're going to have your hands full 

I've had a litter of ten labs before and i have to say she looks as big if not bigger


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm had another unsettled nite. She just cant get comfy anymore bless her. she only wanted a little bit of her breakfast this morning and she has been digging a little bit aswell.

Looks like we will have some puppies soon xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm had another unsettled nite. She just cant get comfy anymore bless her. she only wanted a little bit of her breakfast this morning and she has been digging a little bit aswell.
> 
> Looks like we will have some puppies soon xx


Bet your be glad when it's all over. would you do it again?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Bet your be glad when it's all over. would you do it again?


I will be glad

TBH im not sure. Storm has coped really well but it makes you feel guilty as she has looked so unhappy the past week or so


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I will be glad
> 
> TBH im not sure. Storm has coped really well but it makes you feel guilty as she has looked so unhappy the past week or so


Lol i'll ask you again in a couple of month's


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i'll ask you again in a couple of month's


Yeah when pups are running around and im pulling my hair out lol

Having the pups is the best bit. We all love every minute of it and its so rewarding.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

ohh getting exciting now, hope all is well with your all.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

i cant wait for storm to have her pups and she isnt even my dog........ xx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> i cant wait for storm to have her pups and she isnt even my dog........ xx


I know how you feel, i am the same, just soo exciting. I may even have to take a visit to SM and go and see them when there arrive LOL!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww its nice that everyone feels soo involved. We can all celebrate when the pups arrive x


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww its nice that everyone feels soo involved. We can all celebrate when the pups arrive x


When are the pups due again ?


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww its nice that everyone feels soo involved. We can all celebrate when the pups arrive x


We will,yes xx
It's getting soooo exciting 

The whelping is my favourite part too-magical but terrifying at the same time


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> We will,yes xx
> It's getting soooo exciting
> 
> The whelping is my favourite part too-magical but terrifying at the same time


Thats the scariest bit i think



nat1979 said:


> When are the pups due again ?


This Saturday


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> This Saturday


Thats the same day as the whippet know wondered you know so much about her pups lol

I hope all goes well for you

I will have a busy day with my pups going to there new homes and yours being born


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Thats the same day as the whippet know wondered you know so much about her pups lol
> 
> I hope all goes well for you
> 
> I will have a busy day with my pups going to there new homes and yours being born


Is that Tilly and Tracy???

Than i am a bit nervous

Aww its sad when they leave


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Is that Tilly and Tracy???


Yeh thats them


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Yeh thats them


Yeah her friend has one of Lilo's pups. Lovely people


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm has been very quiet this afternoon. She has not eaten her lunch or dinner.

she is loosing more discharge now and her bits are very swollen


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm has been very quiet this afternoon. She has not eaten her lunch or dinner.
> 
> she is loosing more discharge now and her bits are very swollen


She sounds very close


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> She sounds very close


I think so xx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

ooohhh I'm so excited for you!!! Cant wait to see the photos - sounds like there is not long to wait now. Have you been taking her temp? Daisy is due on thursday and have been taking her temp so wondered if there has been a change in storms?

Keep us informed of any progress!!

Good luck


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

abbscats said:


> ooohhh I'm so excited for you!!! Cant wait to see the photos - sounds like there is not long to wait now. Have you been taking her temp? Daisy is due on thursday and have been taking her temp so wondered if there has been a change in storms?
> 
> Keep us informed of any progress!!
> 
> Good luck


No we dont take their temps. None of us wanted to do it

She has been sooo quiet today bless her. Im sure within next day or so we will have pups

Good luck to you aswell


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm has been very quiet this afternoon. She has not eaten her lunch or dinner.
> 
> she is loosing more discharge now and her bits are very swollen


Now I am no dog breeder but I presume these could be signs the pups are on their way out soon enough? :001_rolleyes:

I bet you can't wait and I hope that you will show us all of the photos, I can't wait to hear and see! :biggrin5:

More hugs your way, give Storm a big one from me :001_smile:

xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Now I am no dog breeder but I presume these could be signs the pups are on their way out soon enough? :001_rolleyes:
> 
> I bet you can't wait and I hope that you will show us all of the photos, I can't wait to hear and see! :biggrin5:
> 
> ...


Yep sounds like they want to make an early appearance

Im sure i will bore you with the amount of pics i will be taking lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yep sounds like they want to make an early appearance
> 
> Im sure i will bore you with the amount of pics i will be taking lol


Oh no, puppy photos would never bore me! :001_tt2:


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> No we dont take their temps. *None of us wanted to do it*
> 
> She has been sooo quiet today bless her. Im sure within next day or so we will have pups
> 
> Good luck to you aswell


Bold Emphasis mine.

Nobody wanted to do it? What happens if your bitch's temp is running high instead of dropping 24 hours before labour? What happens if she fluxuates quite a bit over the next couple of days between low and hi? Some symptoms plus a temp or lack thereof can mean that your bitch needs an emergency vet visit! I'm sure nobody wants to pick up their dogs poo, but we should all do it for the safety of our own animals plus the safety of other animals in that area.

It's for the safety of the bitch in the end. We always take the temp of the bitch at least 2 times per day when she gets around a week from due date.

Good luck with your pups anyways, I'm sure they'll be beautiful.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Oh no, puppy photos would never bore me! :001_tt2:


Will you be baking the cake's for us?


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

i dont take there temp. 
how is she doing???


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

thedoggyparlour said:


> i dont take there temp.
> how is she doing???


Neither do i. Never have done and havnt had any problems and neither do a lot of people i know that breed.

She is doing OK. She is finding it hard to walk where she is soo big bless her so she is taking it easy.

She ate her breakfast this morning.

How is Tilly?


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

tilly is fine not showing any signs at all


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

thedoggyparlour said:


> tilly is fine not showing any signs at all


Aww bless her

Lets hope they both speed it up lol


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

morning....i have to keep following your threads on kaydee and storm...still no signs yet....though not long now.....im coming to live with you when the pups arrive.....xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> morning....i have to keep following your threads on kaydee and storm...still no signs yet....though not long now.....im coming to live with you when the pups arrive.....xx


lol its hard work going from 1 to the other lol

Judging by the amount of pups some people think we might have we will need all the help we can get lol

I really cant wait to meet the precious little babies xx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

it is all soo exciting, hope you got plenty of space at your house, i am also coming when pups arrive


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> it is all soo exciting, hope you got plenty of space at your house, i am also coming when pups arrive


Yeah we do have a big house lol

I will get the kettle on


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah we do have a big house lol
> 
> I will get the kettle on


Have you got room for one more?? 

Getting really excited now  do you think she will go til saturday?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Have you got room for one more??
> 
> Getting really excited now  do you think she will go til saturday?


Yep, plenty of room lol

I honestly hope she doesnt but i dont know


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm had another unsettled night.

she just cant seem to get comfy anymore bless her

She is taking things really easy and only gets up to eat and go a loo now


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww bless her, come on Storm we are waiting to see those lovely pups.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe Coco won't be going first, we could have a synchronised whelping going on


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Maybe Coco won't be going first, we could have a synchronised whelping going on


LOL that would be funny

I just wish Storm would show me some signs because i think she has had enough now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

come on coco and storm we what to see the puppies


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

tis a shame she can't have a hot curry followed by some hot s*x lol... mind you it was a kebab that worked for me


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> tis a shame she can't have a hot curry followed by some hot s*x lol... mind you it was a kebab that worked for me


LMAO

I will buy her a kebab later lol


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> LMAO
> 
> I will buy her a kebab later lol


 
You are nuts  (in a lovely way :wink5


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> You are nuts  (in a lovely way :wink5


Nutty - Thats me lol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Nutty - Thats me lol


Have you got everything ready? i'll try and log on when i'm away to check. good luck shaw it'll go fine


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Have you got everything ready? i'll try and log on when i'm away to check. good luck shaw it'll go fine


Yep we have an area set out in the living room for her which she already goes to.

Blankets, towels, hot water bottles, puppy milk and bottles and we have told the 3 vets by us aswell just incase oh and my camera


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yep we have an area set out in the living room for her which she already goes to.
> 
> Blankets, towels, hot water bottles, puppy milk and bottles and we have told the 3 vets by us aswell just incase oh and my camera


Omg you forgot the kettle for you coffee


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Omg you forgot the kettle for you coffee


Thats always on so its automatic lol


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

See, now I'd forgotten about my camera, I'll stick it on charge now. My phones fully charged and the camera's pretty decent but not so good in dim light.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> See, now I'd forgotten about my camera, I'll stick it on charge now. My phones fully charged and the camera's pretty decent but not so good in dim light.


I would be lost without my digital camera as i plan on taking hundreds of pics


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

still no signs yet....?? come on storm.... xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> still no signs yet....?? come on storm.... xxx


Nope she is still holding on to her babies


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Nope she is still holding on to her babies


Only because she wants a kebab!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Only because she wants a kebab!!


She does actually really like kebab but i do make sure she has some salad with it aswell lol


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> She does actually really like kebab but i do make sure she has some salad with it aswell lol


 I was right all along  you are completely nuts!! xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> I was right all along  you are completely nuts!! xx


Yep yep lol


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

oh I love kebabs too with mint and mayo and just a little salad....... now u have started something - I will have to have one now for my tea!!! 

Come on storm we are all waiting to see your babies xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

abbscats said:


> oh I love kebabs too with mint and mayo and just a little salad....... now u have started something - I will have to have one now for my tea!!!
> 
> Come on storm we are all waiting to see your babies xx


I have chilli sauce on mine lol

Maybe we could all ahve one 2nite to encourage storm to have her babies lol


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

yes maybe daisy will have her babies if we all have one - she likes chilli on hers so thats gotta make her go into labour eh


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

abbscats said:


> yes maybe daisy will have her babies if we all have one - she likes chilli on hers so thats gotta make her go into labour eh


Hopefully it will work and we will have pups at the same time lol


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I'll be having a very boring omlette for tea... I have no time tonight for fancy cooking... I have babies to look forward to


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Well I'll be having a very boring omlette for tea... I have no time tonight for fancy cooking... I have babies to look forward to


We had pie and mash lol


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

How's Storm doing tonight ?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> How's Storm doing tonight ?


Still the same.Taking it easy


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Morning any news yet....????......xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Morning any news yet....????......xxx


Nope, nothing


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

My sister has just said that Storm has been sleeping all day and that she did not want her lunch


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> My sister has just said that Storm has been sleeping all day and that she did not want her lunch


Thats a good sign whoo hoo 

They often resist food when they are very near as its not nice being in labour with a full belly. They just seem to know what to do. We have to read books lol. She will eat the placentas anyway, very tasty by all accounts


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Thats a good sign whoo hoo
> 
> They often resist food when they are very near as its not nice being in labour with a full belly. They just seem to know what to do. We have to read books lol. She will eat the placentas anyway, very tasty by all accounts


She went off her food the other day. Turns out she wanted extra added so we have been adding some human food aswell lol

Yeah my book of the bitch is my bible lol


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> She went off her food the other day. Turns out she wanted extra added so we have been adding some human food aswell lol
> 
> Yeah my book of the bitch is my bible lol


She probably doesn't have a lot of room there anymore. I have been adding a tiny bit of chicken to the puppy food to make it smell more tempting. I have been giving her cheese slices so she has a bit more calcium too. I want her fatter


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> She probably doesn't have a lot of room there anymore. I have been adding a tiny bit of chicken to the puppy food to make it smell more tempting. I have been giving her cheese slices so she has a bit more calcium too. I want her fatter


I dont think Storm can get any fatter. If she does she will pop


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

How is Storm this evening? Any signs? x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope she has them soon so that she doesn't pop lol, did you tell her that Coco beat her to it  maybe that will shift her lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope Storm is doing well today! I can't wait for her to have her pups! Its so exciting!! I can only imagine how you feel
xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my days! Good luck to you and Storm! Im so excited for the puppies to arrive  x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Right i think she is in early labour

Just a min she tried cleaning down there and couldnt

Then she had some long gunge hanging from her bits

She then started acting all weird, went to where she is gaving pups and started digging all the towels up to the middle but couldnt work out how to lay down

She finally laid down and is breathing really heavy, not panting, just breathing heavy


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds very promising...Jill


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Right i think she is in early labour
> 
> Just a min she tried cleaning down there and couldnt
> 
> ...


Oooh this is so so exciting!! Give Storm a big cuddle for me xx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Oooh how exciting! Can't wait to see her pups :blushing:


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

GOOD LUCK STORM AND SPANIELMAD XXXX

Sounds like tonight's the night xx


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

sounds like you got a long night ahead of you, keep us up dated ria


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

ohh could be tonight, soo exciting, hug to Storm and big licks from Bracken


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanx guys

She seems to have stopped now lol


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Thanx guys
> 
> She seems to have stopped now lol


PMSl at your description of her actions 

I think she may have just had a show, the plug of mucus that blocks the birth canal. It probably frightened the life out of her. Its looking good though, fingers crossed for you both x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> PMSl at your description of her actions
> 
> I think she may have just had a show, the plug of mucus that blocks the birth canal. It probably frightened the life out of her. Its looking good though, fingers crossed for you both x


Thats what mum said it was because storm looked really scared, i thought she was dying

Im really no good with these things lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Sending some hugs and plenty of coffee your way  you have a long night in front of you, as long as Storm's pups come out okay! Fingers crossed!
Make sure to give us some photos!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Sending some hugs and plenty of coffee your way  you have a long night in front of you, as long as Storm's pups come out okay! Fingers crossed!
> Make sure to give us some photos!


Thanx Jess

I dont think she will have them tonight though

But i will keep everyone updated x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Thats what mum said it was because storm looked really scared, i thought she was dying
> 
> Im really no good with these things lol


The main thing is to stay calm. She will feed off your nervous energy. Even if you are sh1tting yourself act calm 

The plug definitely shows she is going into early labour but it could be a long time yet. I will keep popping in and out for news


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> The main thing is to stay calm. She will feed off your nervous energy. Even if you are sh1tting yourself act calm
> 
> The plug definitely shows she is going into early labour but it could be a long time yet. I will keep popping in and out for news


I am calm

I have mahjong on facebook to keep me calm lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Doesnt look like anything is going to happen tonight so im going to lay down on my comfy blow up bed with Storm and try to get some sleep.

Will update if anything does happen x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww bless you! Good luck Storm my sweet!! Come on girl and give us those pups! lol! xxxx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

good luck!!! :w00t: cant wait to see the pics


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> I am calm
> 
> I have mahjong on facebook to keep me calm lol


Looking forward to a surprise when i check back on the morning


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Looking forward to a surprise when i check back on the morning


Same Here!  Good Luck 2 you & Storm!  xx


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Wishing you lots of luck Spanielmad, will be checking for updates too


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

I am on my air bed too with Daisy!! fingers crossed for healthy delivery soon - good luck xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry but no surprise for you

Storm has been unsettled all night 

My sister was violently hitting me at 2am saying that Storm was pushing but she wasnt, it was just cintractions

She ate some of her brekkie this morning and is now rolling around on my bed having fun so i have no idea when the pups will make their appearance


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Sorry but no surprise for you
> 
> Storm has been unsettled all night
> 
> ...


Damn, looks like she is going to enjoy her last bit of freedom while sher can


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh dearl, looks like Storm is waiting for her due date then and not having them early, i have to go out soon, hope i dont miss it. Good luck and thinking of you.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Sorry but no surprise for you
> 
> Storm has been unsettled all night
> 
> ...


Hehe she's certainly playing you around. Well I hope I am on for when she starts, but I may not because I'm going into town  I hope she will stop playing with your nerves 
Give her a big hug from me xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Hehe she's certainly playing you around. Well I hope I am on for when she starts, but I may not because I'm going into town  I hope she will stop playing with your nerves
> Give her a big hug from me xxxx


She certainly is keeping us on our toes

Im still lsure she will start when we are watching x factor lol but i will tell her to wait til you get home Jess

Hug given xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Sorry but no surprise for you
> 
> Storm has been unsettled all night
> 
> ...


Stoooooorm get them pups out.....please please please....... i was thinking it was going to be tomorrow but....storm knows im not here tomorrow so she is going to wait till monday........glad she is ok though.....


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> She certainly is keeping us on our toes
> 
> Im still lsure she will start when we are watching x factor lol but i will tell her to wait til you get home Jess
> 
> Hug given xxx


I think it could be a race between mine and yours 

Lilly wont come out of her bed today, lazy cow


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I think it could be a race between mine and yours
> 
> Lilly wont come out of her bed today, lazy cow


I think Storm will be last to have her pups lol

She knows how impatient i am so is making me wait lol

Storm is asleep in her big pink plastic bed which she can just about fit in now lol


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> I think Storm will be last to have her pups lol
> 
> She knows how impatient i am so is making me wait lol
> 
> Storm is asleep in her big pink plastic bed which she can just about fit in now lol


No such problems with lilly fitting in her bed lol. What did surprise me was yesterday when i went to put her harness on and it didn't fit. She had only worn it the day earlier 

The pups are not moving so much today either.

COME ON STORM  lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> No such problems with lilly fitting in her bed lol. What did surprise me was yesterday when i went to put her harness on and it didn't fit. She had only worn it the day earlier
> 
> The pups are not moving so much today either.
> 
> COME ON STORM  lol


Storm wont even go out, she hasnt been for a walk in over a week. I open the door and she just walks back to her bed lol

No storms are a lot quieter today

I really hope for her sake that she has them soon. It makes you feel really guilty seeing them like this


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Im so excited!! Hows she doing? She just chilling now? Or is she still enjoying her last bit of freedom? lol  x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Im so excited!! Hows she doing? She just chilling now? Or is she still enjoying her last bit of freedom? lol  x


She is just lazing around

I gave her a carrot which they have every saturday and she didnt want it

I then tried her on lunch but she didnt want that either

But she did eat her chocolate covered bone lol

Mum went shopping and brought a cooked chicken for their dinner so we will see if she eats that

Also she got some Ox liver. I have been told its good for them when they have had pups????


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Just popping back in to check  c'mon puppies


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Just popping back in to check  c'mon puppies


Dito!!!!  xxx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh good not missed anything!! like you said she is going to wait till we are all settled to watch X Factor. LOL


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

iv not been this excited in ages......


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

PMSL

Some would say you guys need to get out more lol

Storm is happy to know her pups have loads of anxious aunties asking after her babies


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> She is just lazing around
> 
> I gave her a carrot which they have every saturday and she didnt want it
> 
> ...


this is exciting i keep popping back for news.
another breeder once told me not to feed liver during pregnancy but other breeders have said its good for them, any advice on this ?? my girl is just coming up to her 7th week.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> this is exciting i keep popping back for news.
> another breeder once told me not to feed liver during pregnancy but other breeders have said its good for them, any advice on this ?? my girl is just coming up to her 7th week.


I wont give it to her while she is pregnant as she has never had it before but i have been told that its good for them when the pups have arrived.

I will start a new thread and ask x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

How is Storm doing Ria? Kept them in for me?
xxx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Any new on Storm having her babies? Is she still hanging on to them? 

Most likely it'll be a 'middle of the night' whelp!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

hows Storm doing.....anything happening..... xxxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope Storm is doing well! I am looking forward to the updates xx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

oh I know what you mean about feeling guilty - I feel so sorry for Daisy she looks so uncomfortable and not happy at all. Hope it is all over soon for them and they have quick and easy births. Come on storm and daisy xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Come on Storm! The excitement is killing me!!!! hehehehe  x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> How is Storm doing Ria? Kept them in for me?
> xxx


Yep Jess she said she didnt want her Auntie Jess to miss anything lol

Still no news yet

She ate the chicken out of her dinner and left the rest


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisy has even left her chicken tonight


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

abbscats said:


> Daisy has even left her chicken tonight


My dogs never leave their chicken
I just want something to happen now

I feel like she is never going to have her pups

I have told her that X factor is on now so she can have them


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

every time you post i think something is happening.......xx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

I have never known daisy leave hers either so hopefully that means we are nearly there now


She is now lying really quiet in her whelp box after a session of heavy panting


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

abbscats said:


> I have never known daisy leave hers either so hopefully that means we are nearly there now
> 
> She is now lying really quiet in her whelp box after a session of heavy panting


Storm just went to her bed, farted then started panting lol


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm just went to her bed, farted then started panting lol


Ha ha a girls got to make room lol 

She cant be far from labour now as its nearly 24 hours since her plug went


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

nice on storm lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

PMSL 

She is beathing a little heavier but no panting yet


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL
> 
> She is beathing a little heavier but no panting yet


Unless she is bionic i doubt it will happen during x factor 

I think she will have them by tomorrow, you see


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I think Storm is slowly loosing her waters. Everytime she gets up theres a wet patch.

Its all clear

Is this normal??


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes that is normal dont worry.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

come on storm you can do it


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

All sounds fine xx good luck


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Yes that is normal dont worry.


Also we are keeping the dogs away from her but Stream will not leave her alone and when i take Stream away Storm is looking for her.

So i let Stream go back and they are just laid together. I think Stream knows


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

When sophie plug went she started pushing within 10mins so it wont be long if you are seeing lots of water


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh sound close now, good luck, if Storm is happy to have Stream by her for now, i would think that was ok, bless her just wants her for comfort,


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> oh sound close now, good luck, if Storm is happy to have Stream by her for now, i would think that was ok, bless her just wants her for comfort,


Storm is really good with the pups and Stream has been with her all day


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Aww good look Storm


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Yes that is normal dont worry.


when this happens dd does it mean the pups are on their way?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> when this happens dd does it mean the pups are on their way?


Yes after the waters break the pups follow...can be seconds after, mins after, some times even a few hours after..bitches are all different!


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I dont know if its the same for dogs as us, probably, but when our wates break a chemical is released and this kick starts labour up a gear.


I could feel it in my water lol, come on storm, i knew it would be before tomorrow


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I dont know if its the same for dogs as us, probably, but when our wates break a chemical is released and this kick starts labour up a gear.
> 
> I could feel it in my water lol, come on storm, i knew it would be before tomorrow


Well she hasnt lost them all yet

She looks very confused in her face bless her


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Well she hasnt lost them all yet
> 
> She looks very confused in her face bless her


I think you will see at least one pup by midnight, and on her due date as well 

She may want a wee when the pups move down but she probably wont know what she wants to do lol, good luck you both x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Well she hasnt lost them all yet
> 
> She looks very confused in her face bless her


What do you mean by lost them all yet? I'm lost reading it 

Hope all is well and you have a good night with her!

xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I think you will see at least one pup by midnight, and on her due date as well
> 
> She may want a wee when the pups move down but she probably wont know what she wants to do lol, good luck you both x


She just went out, looked confused, had a little pooh then a wee


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

JessKeating said:


> What do you mean by lost them all yet? I'm lost reading it
> 
> Hope all is well and you have a good night with her!
> 
> xx


I think she means that she hasn't lost much yet. I was a bit confuddled when i read it. I think she knows from other threads that each pup has its own water sac :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> What do you mean by lost them all yet? I'm lost reading it
> 
> Hope all is well and you have a good night with her!
> 
> xx


From what i have read they have a gush like us in labour

But storm has only lost a little bit


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

She must of needed it 

Come on storm


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> She just went out, looked confused, had a little pooh then a wee


Text book so far


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Some times when the waters break it comes out in dripples..some times girls dont have a massive gush and only have a little water break anyway.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> From what i have read they have a gush like us in labour
> 
> But storm has only lost a little bit


You usually get a gush if the bag pops while she is pushing the pup out. Sometimes the sac will pop before you see a pup but it usually follows pretty shortly. If a sac has gone and you dont see much happening for a while and she is pushing you will need to keep her as relaxed as possible. They nearly always manage themselves. It sounds like she is on track.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> You usually get a gush if the bag pops while she is pushing the pup out. Sometimes the sac will pop before you see a pup but it usually follows pretty shortly. If a sac has gone and you dont see much happening for a while and she is pushing you will need to keep her as relaxed as possible. They nearly always manage themselves. It sounds like she is on track.


Your posts are confusing me LOL
We are on about the waters breaking!! was you not aware the waters broke..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

GOOD LUCK STORM!! will keep checking back


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Your posts are confusing me LOL
> We are on about the waters breaking!! was you not aware the waters broke..


Its late lol 

i knew she had lost water but i was talking generally. She thought you got a gush so i explained what can happen


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

ohh LOL some bitches can lose dripples of water for a few days..most of the time when the waters break you get a fair bit then pups follow shortly after.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> ohh LOL some bitches can lose dripples of water for a few days..most of the time when the waters break you get a fair bit then pups follow shortly after.


Thank you

I was a little confused but i understand now

Every bitch is different and i like to be sure that all is going ok


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

My mum is saying 'Need to go to bed but wanna find out about these puppies!' 

Come on Storm!

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> My mum is saying 'Need to go to bed but wanna find out about these puppies!'
> 
> Come on Storm!
> 
> :smilewinkgrin:


You changed your name lol

Go to bed Jess

I doubt anything will happen tonight

Storm is snoring away lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> You changed your name lol
> 
> Go to bed Jess
> 
> ...


True style! :smilewinkgrin:
Okay, well definitely be hoping for photos tomorrow morning :wink5:
Have a good night xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> True style! :smilewinkgrin:
> Okay, well definitely be hoping for photos tomorrow morning :wink5:
> Have a good night xxx


Everything crossed

Nite Jess xxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> You changed your name lol
> 
> Go to bed Jess
> 
> ...


I bet she is worn out, bless her. You may as well get some sleep too. She will wake you up soon no doubt for a wee


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I bet she is worn out, bless her. You may as well get some sleep too. She will wake you up soon no doubt for a wee


Im scared if i go to sleep i wont wake up is she starts


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Im scared if i go to sleep i wont wake up is she starts


I'm sure if you do drop off to sleep it'll only be a light sleep and you'll wake up at every sound.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't wana go to bed incase she starts! I'm so excited! hehe  Good luck to Storm if it happens tonight!  Night xxx


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I don't wana go to bed incase she starts! I'm so excited! hehe  Good luck to Storm if it happens tonight!  Night xxx


Same here 

If tonight's the night hope it all goes smoothly (but please wait til tomorrow storm coz we don't want to miss it ) xxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Seems all quie here...


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisy's waters have broken so hopefully shouldn't be long here!! fingers crossed.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

abbscats said:


> Daisy's waters have broken so hopefully shouldn't be long here!! fingers crossed.


Hope it all goes alright for you 

How's Storm doing ?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Morning any news on Storm?...i have got up extra early to come and see if there is any news..... xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

abbscats said:


> Daisy's waters have broken so hopefully shouldn't be long here!! fingers crossed.


Loads of luck coming your way

Nope still no news

Storm has been breathing heavier since about 2.30am but thats about it im afraid


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Loads of luck coming your way
> 
> Nope still no news
> 
> Storm has been breathing heavier since about 2.30am but thats about it im afraid


What?? No puppies? 

moff back to bed lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> What?? No puppies?
> 
> moff back to bed lol


Nope no puppies lol


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww still no puppies  

Did Storm have a good night? x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Awww still no puppies
> 
> Did Storm have a good night? x


She was very unsettled and breathing heavier since around 2.30


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> She was very unsettled and breathing heavier since around 2.30


Bless her

Today has got to be the day!  x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Bless her
> 
> Today has got to be the day!  x


I really hope so x


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Just popping back on to check  they must be pretty happy in there xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ahh no pups yet poped on to see pictures of the little guys before the dog show 2day 

Hope storm is doing good


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I think storm is now panting

She is on her bed, had a little dig, laid down and im pretty sure she is panting and her body is shaking a little bit aswell


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds like it wont be long


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hope it will be soon for you, i cant take this excitement much longer LOL, Come on Storm please.


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Hooray Good Luck


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

puppies will be coming soon, come on storm you can do it


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

AHHH!!! Today could be the day!  I can't wait! hehe xx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

im watching and waiting for updates good luck xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Well if she is going to have them today she needs to get a move on because she has stopped now lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

jezzel said:


> im watching and waiting for updates good luck xxx


Same here! I can't wait!  I dont wana go out today! xx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Well if she is going to have them today she needs to get a move on because she has stopped now lol


Are you serious! Jesus she likes to get us worked up :001_tt2: blimey, I really think that you should just get your hand up there hmy: :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Are you serious! Jesus she likes to get us worked up :001_tt2: blimey, I really think that you should just get your hand up there hmy: :001_tt2:


Honestly she is asleep now

I told Mum to do that lol


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Honestly she is asleep now
> 
> I told Mum to do that lol


I had to do that 

I am so surprised that no pups have appeared by now. She must be worn out.

I am mot going to make any bets with my OH anymore cos i owe him £5  D


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Come on Storm! 

Everytime I pop back on I expect to see that she has at least one pup!


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Classyellie said:


> Come on Storm!
> 
> Everytime I pop back on I expect to see that she has at least one pup!


She is just an attention seeker, i bet its a phantom pregnancy


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> She is just an attention seeker, i bet its a phantom pregnancy


If you can see the way the pups are having a party in there then you would know its no phantom


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> If you can see the way the pups are having a party in there then you would know its no phantom


Well can you tell them that the disco is over and we are ready for the slow dance please


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

.................think its time for the line dancing,one behind another..


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Geordiegirl said:


> .................think its time for the line dancing,one behind another..


The Conga!  x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Come on Storm we're all waiting!
Ria play some music, they'll disco their way out 
x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Party pooper pups


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Still nothing

Mum took her for a walk around the block

She has phases of diggig and heaby breathing with a long break inbetween lol


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww bless, still no news, thought i might have missed it,


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> aww bless, still no news, thought i might have missed it,


lol I could have stayed away abit longer. Hurry up storm


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Come on, I can't believe she's doing his to us! We all in pieces, we need to know! :smilewinkgrin: Ria, I seriously think you should put music on! ut:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Come on, I can't believe she's doing his to us! We all in pieces, we need to know! :smilewinkgrin: Ria, I seriously think you should put music on! ut:


PMSL

Her pups obviously arnt ready to come out of the oven


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aw come on puppies!!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Just got back from the dog show 

And cant believe she has not had her babys yet !


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awwww come on Storm.....please? We're all waiting here......

Ok then...pretty please....


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hope everythings ok  i think Storm's enjoying all the attention xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I think Storm is laughing at us lol

I have just read my book and this can last days lol

We have more scratching and panting now but she doesnt seem bothered and is looking at me wagging her tail and i swear she is smirking lol


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> I think Storm is laughing at us lol
> 
> I have just read my book and this can last days lol
> 
> We have more scratching and panting now but she doesnt seem bothered and is looking at me wagging her tail and i swear she is smirking lol


I think she just needs to fart


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Going to sound stupid but how long can you leave them over the due date


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Going to sound stupid but how long can you leave them over the due date


7 days

I did actually phone my vet about an hour ago just to be sure all is OK and they said if nothing by Saturday take her in unless she is distressed or pushing


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> 7 days
> 
> I did actually phone my vet about an hour ago just to be sure all is OK and they said if nothing by Saturday take her in unless she is distressed or pushing


Thank's for that


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> 7 days
> 
> I did actually phone my vet about an hour ago just to be sure all is OK and they said if nothing by Saturday take her in unless she is distressed or pushing


phew thats a relief 

I was just reading that if there are a lot of puppies they are often born earlier than a normal size squad of pups. It will be interesting to put this theory to the test.

I am munching on my supplies again, all this tension is too much


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my days! I get an instant email when someone posts in this thread! and everytime i get an email im on the edge thinking omg! storms in labour! quick log on to the thread.... and then im disappointed  lol x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Well Ria, I am stunned that the pups still aren't here but if they arrive in the night, I wish you and Storm the best of lucks and hope all the pups are okay!
I am going off soon, so best wishes.
Let's hope she's not snoring yet tonight! She needs to push them out now now now!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Still no puppies cant believe it


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

She just doesnt want to let them go


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

the pups are obviously just to cosy in moms tummy,not ready to face the big world yet,


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Just took these pics of Storm who is happily snoring away on the sofa


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Bless her look at her big tummy! 

Come on Ria, tell her to hurry up! x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Bless her look at her big tummy!
> 
> Come on Ria, tell her to hurry up! x


Believe me i have told her and i promised her a huge chicken all to herself aswell lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

omg! im surprised she hasnt popped!  lol x


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Well Storm. I'm off to bed now. Please stop relaxing and bring those babies of yours out where we can all see them 

Hope all goes well *tonight* Ria with Storm and her babies


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I've not been on here much today but I really thought Storm would have had her babies by now or at least been in labour :blushing:

I really feel for you Ria, another sleepless night  Hope they come soon


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

How many days pregnant is she now? And how long is a dogs gestation period?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Still no pups.... and news on Storm.....xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> How many days pregnant is she now? And how long is a dogs gestation period?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


She was due Saturday. They say 63 but can go 7 days over



animallover111 said:


> Still no pups.... and news on Storm.....xxxx


Still no pups


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

rubbish storm, i wanna see those cute baby springalings!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> rubbish storm, i wanna see those cute baby springalings!


So do i

I have phoned the vet again to make sure she is fine and they have said yes

Just cant understand why she hasnt had them yet


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> So do i
> 
> I have phoned the vet again to make sure she is fine and they have said yes
> 
> Just cant understand why she hasnt had them yet


Lol, what a weekend


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi x just popping in to check 

Hope you are not getting worried,i had a bitch go 5 days over and all was fine.
Like yours my vet said 7 days before getting concerned.
Hope today's the day,the waiting just makes it more exciting for us lot but you must be shattered xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Hi x just popping in to check
> 
> Hope you are not getting worried,i had a bitch go 5 days over and all was fine.
> Like yours my vet said 7 days before getting concerned.
> Hope today's the day,the waiting just makes it more exciting for us lot but you must be shattered xxxx


Im worried because of her panting on and off for a couple of days

Plus loosing some of the waters (few wet patches on towel)

Also she hasnt wanted to eat for 2 days


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Im worried because of her panting on and off for a couple of days
> 
> Plus loosing some of the waters (few wet patches on towel)
> 
> Also she hasnt wanted to eat for 2 days


I can remember mine panting alot for the last couple of days and also not really being hungry.

Not sure about the water leaking,don't remember that to be honest but i seem to remember someone on here saying this can happen for a few days before whelping so i guess some bitches do  hopefully someone else knows and can put your mind at rest xxx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

im sure she will be fine, bramble was like that and then went into labour at half 9 am  her waters were obvious, looked like a baby comiin out!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> I can remember mine panting alot for the last couple of days and also not really being hungry.
> 
> Not sure about the water leaking,don't remember that to be honest but i seem to remember someone on here saying this can happen for a few days before whelping so i guess some bitches do  hopefully someone else knows and can put your mind at rest xxx


Yead DD did say that they can leak for a few days before

She is laid beside me on the sofa breathing heavy


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Im worried because of her panting on and off for a couple of days
> 
> Plus loosing some of the waters (few wet patches on towel)
> 
> Also she hasnt wanted to eat for 2 days


I think had this been me i would be a bit concerned as its gone on so long. They always tell you that if nothing happens after losing water for a few hours, in your case, days, to get advise.

I am glad that your vet is happy with Storm, just seems unfair on the dog.

I was nearly 3 weeks over due  I was too scared to go in and have my first baby 

The water sac can seal its self up again if thats any help


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

She didnt loose all her water. I told the vet and they said it could have been discharge


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww still no pups 

Storm is definitely hanging onto her babies


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> She didnt loose all her water. I told the vet and they said it could have been discharge


When i had a prem baby i lost the waters and was put on bed rest. The body will keep making the water. If the baby lies where the hole is it can effectively seal it again. Usually movement makes it leak. It is probable similar with dogs.

I just hope i dont have to go through what you have lol. All the births i have witnessed are generally around 5 hours. I dont do days lol. 

Discharge it is then


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Come on Storm, seriously I still can't believe there has been NO puppies, not even one 
xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Still no puppies 

I thought she would have followed tilly 

How is storm now?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm seems fine in herself, still wagging her tail

she has been panting for a couple of hours now


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Come on Storm! I cant wait!!! Shes messing about with us now! Maybe she likes being pregnant?  x


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been watching this thread even though I haven't posted before.
Looks like she's gonna keep you waiting, lets hope it's today some time 
*crosses fingers*
Good Luck hun.
x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

First puppy born 11.20am

Storm is a little scared, has cleaned the pup but its still attached inside her at the mo

Its sooo cute x


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hooray, well done Storm, and best of luck Ria hope all goes well,


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Fantastic news......lots of love to storm and pup......


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Been watching this thread, Congrats to Storm on her first baby.

Goos luck with the rest of the welp


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG! good luck! Well done Storm keep going!!!  xxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yehhhhhh pups are on there way well done storm keep up the good work


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

its so exciting!  x


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Is everything going ok Ria.....looking forward to your updates when you can.....


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

New thread started for the pups birth, so far one girl and one boy 

new thread


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Karsie said:


> New thread started for the pups birth, so far one girl and one boy
> 
> new thread


Thanx Karsie


----------

